# Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA



## Gunther (6. März 2009)

Hallo und schönen Abend.

Langsam aber sicher kommt der Tag an dem es wieder gen Norge geht.|wavey:Für mich absolut das grösste 
Doch bevor es soweit ist möchte ich hier im Forum fragen,wer von Euch hat Erfahrung mit einem Geonav 4 Gipsy mit einer Navionics Gold ?(oder auch andere Karte)

Habe das Forum durchsucht leider ohne Erfolg.Ich weiß verschiedene Firmen beraten, aber eine Antwort von einem 
Forumsmitglied der mit diesem Gerät schon gearbeitet hat
wäre sehr willkommen.

Danke 
Gunther


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Hallo Gunter,

und hast Du antworten bekommen?
Mir wurde von dem freundlichen Herrn Schlageter das Genonav 3 empfohlen, weil es die neueste Technik zu einem sehr kleinen Preis hat (Ich muss fairerweise dazu erwähnen, daß ich gleich gesagt habe, nicht viel Geld ausgeben zu wollen!).

Auf Nachfrage in diversen Bootsforen bin ich dann mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, daß das Display viel zu klein sei und man unbedingt zu einem Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA greifen sollte, da die Technik genau so neu sei aber das Display deutlich größer und man mehr erkennt (Sicherheit).

Darum habe ich mir das Gerät jetzt auch bei Ebay bestellt. Ist aber leider noch nicht da.

Zu den Karten, es ist so, daß alle, die ich gefragt habe, sagten, daß es unbedingt eine Navionics Karte sein soll, weil die anderen angebotenen viel zu ungenau oder veraltet seien (dadurch gefährlich). 

Ich frage mich im Moment, ob ich eine 49XP (Gold, XL9 Format) oder eine 11P (Platinum, XL3 Format) zu dem Gerät dazunehmen soll. Der Preisunterschied ist ja nicht ganz ohne, aber die wirklichen Vorteile sind mir nicht ganz klar.
Die meisten, die das Gerät "nur zur Navigation" einsetzen, nutzen eine Gold-Version.

Allerdings soll die Platinum Karte den Gewässeruntergrund in 3D darstellen können (Kanten, Gräben, Hügel usw.), was für uns ja eine ganz prima Sache wäre. Leider konnte mir dazu noch niemand etwas mitteilen.

Weiß hier einer was dazu?

Viele Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Gunther (9. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Hallo Mario.
Leider kein Echo auf meine Fragen.
Auch mir wurde heute von einem Fachmann Geonav 3 empfohlen. + Navionics Gold 49 XG 
Dies ist die neueste Kartenversion.(2009) und enthaltet Norwegen-Nord und Norwegen - Süd, ehemals 22 XG + 29 XG sovern ich das richtig verstanden habe.
 Der Vorteil ist der Preis des Geonav 3 der Nachteil das kleine Display des Gerätes. In der Zeitschrift Boot vom März 2009 gibt es einen Test über das Geonav 3.
Ich tendiere auch eher zum Geonav 4 Gipsy.(Großes Display.) Die Navionics Gold 49 XG wird es wohl auch werden und dann denke ich habe ich ein gutes Paket. 
Danke Mario für deine Antwort.
Gunther


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Hallo,

ich an eurer Stelle würde bis Morgen warten!!!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Hallo Herr Schlageter,

was passiert morgen? Ich bin jetzt neugiereig! 

Toll wäre, wenn es ab morgen 50% auf die Karten geben würde :l



Das Gipsy ist ja schon unterwegs - Hatte ich gebraucht bei Ebay ersteigert (2009er NMEA Version für 420€).

Ich hoffe, das war kein Fehler?!


Viele Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2407144#post2407144

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

What? ;+

Ist das ein Schreibfehler mit den €249,- inkl. Karte?

Ich meine, die L+S Gold Karten kosten doch sonst alleine 350€!!

L+S ist eine normale Gold Karte, also z.B. 49XG plus eine Teleatlas Straßenkarte des gleichen Bereichs, oder?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (10. März 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Kein Schreibfehler!

Aber Achtung: Die Abdeckungen der Gebiete sind kleiner. Vergleichbar mit Platinum Karten.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## 1.klausi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Gibts die Preise jetz auch noch??

MFG D.Klaus


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Handkartenplotter Geonav 4 Gipsy NMEA*

Na das hättest Du aber auch mal eben selbst bei Schlageter auf der Site nachsehen können  Gibts noch:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/GPSKartenplotter/GEONAV-Hand-GPS---4_369.html


----------

